# my 240sx



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

This is my baby 1990 240sx 135,000miles got it last october. i want to put some tien s springs with agx shocks this summer along with some nicer tires. i will also get pics with my other 5 spoke rims. want to know more just ask. 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/573862


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are his pics


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks man


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no problem. looks good. you gonna DET that thing?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

maybe after college, i need to do manditory stuff(new suspension) remove spoiler so hatch dosent rust to nothing and get it possibly repainted in a year or so. hehe oh yeah i gutted the cat and have a K&N drop in filter for my performance. hehe as for swaping i want to time and money will tell.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> maybe after college, i need to do manditory stuff(new suspension) remove spoiler so hatch dosent rust to nothing and get it possibly repainted in a year or so. hehe oh yeah i gutted the cat and have a K&N drop in filter for my performance. hehe as for swaping i want to time and money will tell.



i hear that shit....im in college too...money is hard to come by haha...especially without a job! haha


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Geezes, no job, in college, and you have a turbo 1.6? How did you ever manage to do that? I'm in the same situation and I can barely get the money for an intake and exhaust, I'm really close to a new header but don't really know if I want to do that. The only way I'm getting money is by going up to Washington and gambling (I'm underaged here in Oregon) =\ And trust me, thats not a good way to make money.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i want to use my summer job connections since i work at good out autozone to get some better prices haha if it will work.


----------

